# pocket pistol



## dpoole (May 3, 2012)

what is the best for the money. not wanting to spend a lot.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 3, 2012)

How small?  Any caliber preference?

I think the Beretta Tomcat/950 series in .22 are pretty hard to beat.  Cheap ammo allows you to practice. External safety, hammer, top loading availability, small, small, small.

If you're looking for a larger caliber, P3AT by Kel-Tec is another great gun or their PF9 model.  Also, I'd like to try the LC9 by Ruger too.  

I'm just not a huge fan of the .380 caliber.  Too expensive for me.


----------



## Troy Butler (May 3, 2012)

I like so for my S&W bodyguard 380 with personal defence shells. Never know its in my pocket or in side my waistband with shirt tucked.


----------



## golffreak (May 3, 2012)

I have a Taurus TCP. Can't even tell I have it in my pocket. I think I paid $260 for it. The Ruger LCP goes for around $299.

I used to have a S&W Airweight 642-2. That was a great gun. I wish I still had it.


----------



## Nastytater (May 3, 2012)

http://georgiagunstore.com/gun_stor...m_Research-MR_MICRO_DE_380ACP_222_NICKEL.html

If you can find one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 3, 2012)

Ruger LCP .380 or LC-9 9mm are good little pistols for not much dough.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2012)

I like my little High Standard double barrel derringer in 22 magnum. I have a wallet holster and a boot holster with it. It ain`t no long distance shooter but makes a fine "belly gun". I`ll show it to you next time I`m up there.


----------



## kracker (May 3, 2012)

I've tried a lot of different ones. The Kel-Tec PF9 is about the biggest I can comfotably pocket carry and mine was 100% reliable.

After several .380s and .32 autos, I finally settled on a P238 Sig. Night sights, reliable and it's more accurate than I am.

I'm wanting to get my hands on the Sig P938 9mm. It looks to be barely bigger than the P238.


----------



## holton27596 (May 4, 2012)

I have been very happy with my keltec p32. reliable and surprisingly accurate. around 250


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 4, 2012)

Kel Tec PF9. Mine is accurate and very concealable. should be able to find one for $250 ish


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 4, 2012)

It's rare for me to go out with ONLY a pocket pistol. Almost always carry a Sig P245 if traveling light. On those very rare occasions I use either a Colt Pony Pocketlite in a handkerchief, or a Colt Mustang Plus II in a leather Bianchi belt slide that's very old, and  comfortable.[gift from a retiring officer over 35 years ago] I'm not a fan of the .380, but I prefer it over .32 or .22


----------



## javery (May 4, 2012)

I got a S&W 642 that I bought for my wife but I carry it a good bit also.Light weight,with a good pocket holster you almost forget it's there.


----------



## Ronnie T (May 4, 2012)

Check this one out.

http://northamericanarms.com/firearms/magnums/mag/mc-hg.html

Folded, it almost disappears.
Unfolded, it has a full-size hand grip.

I wish I had some idea just how effective the 22 mag round is at stopping someone, or at least turning them around.


----------



## deerhunter388 (May 4, 2012)

I carry a taurus pt-22 in my pocket. i like it because it is small, but at the same time its big enough for me to not fumble around with it when i grab ahold of it. I have a hard time holding on to a gun that is too small.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 6, 2012)

holton27596 said:


> I have been very happy with my keltec p32. reliable and surprisingly accurate. around 250



My carry piece also. They make a small clip that attaches to the gun so you can slide it into your waist band without a holster.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (May 6, 2012)

Guess I have large pockets.. I carry a Kahr K9 or a Ruger SP101.


----------



## Raf Salazar (May 6, 2012)

i carry a ruger lc9. its a good gun and fits great iwb, but i don't really like it in a pocket. maybe my jeans have small pockets or something. it fits great in a coat pocket or in the front pocket of cargo shorts. then again, i don't even like having my phone and/or keys in my pockets.


----------



## Harley45 (May 8, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Check this one out.
> 
> http://northamericanarms.com/firearms/magnums/mag/mc-hg.html
> 
> ...



I have the NAA 22 mag., and I'd say it's the easiest to carry out of all the other one's that I've tried to carry. You hardly know you have in your pocket.


----------



## pbradley (May 8, 2012)

Semmerling LM 4 5-shot 45 acp.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semmerling


----------



## crackerdave (May 8, 2012)

I don't carry,but my trusty side-kick/wife totes a little 5-shot revolver with the first round a shotshell for face application,and 4 CCI Stingers to finish the job.That is the loudest pistol I've ever heard - serious ear damage if shot without hearing protection.  Huh?

I think it's made by North American Arms.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 8, 2012)

Ruger LCP and Blackhawk pocket holster.
Prints just like my money clip in the front pocket.


----------



## Knotwild (May 8, 2012)

I love old school, even though technology has out stripped this one in power and weight, but not in the "cool" factor. Maybe I will get a Kimber Solo.


----------



## floundergigger (May 10, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Ruger LCP .380 or LC-9 9mm are good little pistols for not much dough.



I love my ruger LCP .380


----------



## HuntingFool (May 22, 2012)

Another one for Ruger LCP. I love mine. Does not print at all.


----------



## JWarren (Feb 9, 2013)

I carry a 642 most of the time, but I find the LCP to be a wonderful "no excuse" ccw and sometimes it is the only thing that will work for my situation. P3at would serve just as well as the LCP for a little less money.


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 9, 2013)

holton27596 said:


> I have been very happy with my keltec p32. reliable and surprisingly accurate. around 250



^^ that's mine too. I like the belt clip you can mount on the gun frame. No holster necessary.


----------



## tjrutz (Feb 9, 2013)

x20 on the LCP!


----------



## biggsteve (Feb 16, 2013)

taurus 738 tcp 380 [10 oz]...6+1... $200-ish...


----------



## blues brother (Feb 16, 2013)

Keltec 32. I love that little pistol.


----------



## msjjd (Feb 16, 2013)

I tote the NAA .22 mag in my pocket and a Taurus tcp 380 on my anckle, and sometimes the colt .45 acp on my side


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 16, 2013)

My 2 pocket pistols are either a G26 or a NAA revolver.


----------



## beginnersluck (Feb 20, 2013)

Troy Butler said:


> I like so for my S&W bodyguard 380 with personal defence shells. Never know its in my pocket or in side my waistband with shirt tucked.



this ^^^^^^^  You can get one with the laser for around $300 new.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 20, 2013)

Baby Browning 25 auto. I can close my hand around it and you cant see it.


----------



## watermedic (Feb 20, 2013)

Keltec P3AT with CT laser

Very small and dependable. 







[/IMG]






[/IMG]


Aims very good also


----------



## dirtdigger1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I carry a S&W air weight 38 but would like something smaller like a 22 mag. or the kel tec 380.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 26, 2013)

So how are you guys carrying these? Just stuffing it in the pocket or a holster


----------



## watermedic (Feb 26, 2013)

front pocket.

no one ever knows that its there.


----------



## one hogman (Feb 26, 2013)

LCP 380 hard to beat


----------



## j_seph (Feb 26, 2013)

watermedic said:


> front pocket.
> 
> no one ever knows that its there.


I for some reason always thought that it had to be "in a holster" regardless where you carried it


----------



## Msteele (Feb 26, 2013)

LCP .38 purchased for my wife at Smallwoods for $329.00 the other day.  Nice pistol!


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 26, 2013)

j_seph said:


> I for some reason always thought that it had to be "in a holster" regardless where you carried it



It did several years ago but that law was changed.

I carry my SigP238 in a ankle holster or on my belt behind my back if I have a jacket on.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 26, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> It did several years ago but that law was changed.
> 
> I carry my SigP238 in a ankle holster or on my belt behind my back if I have a jacket on.



Do you have that law readily available? If not I'll look it up. Thanks


----------



## tcward (Feb 26, 2013)

Another vote for the Kel tec PF9!


----------



## Schafnet (Feb 26, 2013)

I just picked up this Diamondback DB9 a couple weeks ago. After renting a S&W Body Guard 380 and an LCP and not really liking the way the felt in my hand, this was a good fit. I realized quickly that no true pocket pistol is gonna be "Fun" to shoot but this one shoots well, and I was shocked at how accurate I was with it at 7-10 yards. I found it at my favorite Pawn & Gun shop and paid $259 for it, they run $359 new.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 26, 2013)

j_seph said:


> Do you have that law readily available? If not I'll look it up. Thanks



It was removed by SB308 in 2010.  There is no law to show you because it simply isn't listed in the law the way it was in the law prior to SB308 passing.


From Georgia Packing .org 2010

SB291 Vetoed

Amended version allows licensed carry in airports (in non-secure areas), removes prohibitor of misdemeanor drug possession for getting a carry license, allows renewal of license by mail and removes need to be re-fingerprinted, prohibits the seizure or registration of firearms during official states of emergency. 

SB308 Signed

Allows concealed carry of weapons with a GFL and removes the requirement of a holster for concealment. Amended version removes "Public Gatherings" and replaces with a list of places off limits. Makes license an element of the crime instead of an affirmative defense. First conviction for drug possession is a 5 year prohibitor (instead of lifetime).


----------



## j_seph (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks spike


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 26, 2013)

Walther PPK 380 or a north american 22 mag.

Those are my front pocket guns.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 27, 2013)

LCP 380 or NAA 22 mag.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nobody mentioned the Beretta Bobcat. Great pocket gun in 22LR and CCI Stingers are very potent rounds.

 One thing to take into consideration is the weight of the loaded gun. A Kahr PM40 isn't much larger or heavier than the Bobcat empty but with a full mag the Bobcat isn't any more noticeable than a wallet but the 40 cal bangs around, you know it's there.


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ruger LCP!


----------



## SC Hunter (Mar 4, 2013)

I like the LCP 380 myself. Also have a 22 mag derringer revolver I carry sometimes


----------



## robert carter (Mar 6, 2013)

I have one of the hammerless ruger lcr in 22 mag.


----------



## chadeugene (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't like small guns, so I carry a G19.  Well _I did_, but now that I've moved to GA I don't carry anything but my GWL should be coming in the mail any day now.

If I had to choose a pocket pistol though, the smallest I'd want to go would be a Bersa .380 CC model.  You'd need some big pockets though!


----------



## sid52j (Apr 15, 2013)

*Ruger LCR 357*

Picking up my Ruger LCR 357 tomorrow at Bass Pro


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 15, 2013)

The bride carries a Ruger lcp.380, I tote a Taurus revolver in 38 special. The revolver is bulky though, gotta get me a lcp.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Apr 18, 2013)

Bersa Thunder 380 Concealed Carry?  Not the smallest .380 out there, similar in size to a Walther PPK


----------



## Dub (Apr 21, 2013)

Been carrying a S&W 442 in a DeSantis Nemesis pocket holster for a few years.

Added this Kahr CM9 to the mix last week.

Gotta get to the range several times and test it out before carrying.


----------

